# comment créer un patchwork



## casti52 (25 Avril 2008)

Salut!
Je cherche à créer un patchwork de photos avec iPhoto, pour ensuite le mettre en fond d'écran.
Mais je ne souhaite pas utiliser photoshop ou autre, sauf si j'ai pas d'autre moyen bien sûr!
Je suis novice en la matière!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tsss (25 Avril 2008)

je ne sais pas si ça correspond à ton attente (c'est plutôt comme son nom l'indique des mosaiques que des patchworks) mais il y a MacOSaiX, sinon pour un pèle mêle, on en cause ici.


----------



## casti52 (28 Avril 2008)

je cherche pèle mêle plus que mosaique mais intéressant quand même!
Merci beaucoup pour l'info!!!


----------

